# Tesco vouchers - Siblu



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

In the process of planning our 4 weeks June trip to France   
We were thinking of using Euro Tunnel / Tesco vouchers for the crossing
We live in South Wales and it,s a long drive to Dover around the dreaded M25 so we started looking at analternative crossing, Poole /Cherbourg.
As we are intending to roam down the western coast then inland up the Dordone this would save us approx 500 miles with the fuel saving to match
Following a very good holiday on a Siblu park last year, paid for with tesco vouchers, my wife suggested i see if they did touring deals
Siblu offer touring pitche and ferry crossing packages that can be paid for in part or full with Tesco vouchers. Minimum stay per site is 3 nights and must start within 7 nights after your crossing from UK and your return crossing must be a max of 7 nights following your stay
However, should you book a further 3 nights, there seems to be no specified time between stays, as long as your return crossing is no longer than 7 day following your last nights stay
We have been quoted £500 for 6 nights stay, over 2 sites with a decently timed Poole /Cherbourg ret crossing in June
More than 1/2 being paid for with Tesco vouchers 
This combined with the savings on fuel and camp site fees for the 6 nights seems a decent deal to us

Hope this is of help

What do you think?
Happy Daze Chrisboyo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I suppose the thing to do is check what the prices for the ferry and campsite are if booked direct rather than through Siblu.

In any case, booking Siblu will allow you to make use of othr ferry routes rather than the Tunnel. Excellent idea!

Russell


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Siblu*

Hi there

We looked into using our tesco vouchers to book with siblu last year. Unfortunately vouchers can only be used for the touring pitch and not for the crossing or any other extras in the package. As we were travelling at whitsun it made more sense for us to use camping cheques and the acsi card to achieve pitches at a lower price. In our (limited) experience we would not have been using our vouchers to their best effect as the campsites we booked worked out at less than a quarter of the price of the siblu sites.

I tend to agree with the previous poster that it's worth comparing the cost of booking sites directly. Having said all of that, having the option to use tesco vouchers to offset some of the holiday cost is fantastic.

Hope you have a lovely time

Ana


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Me again!*

Sorry me again!

I would check out how much your Poole/Cherbourg crossing would be if you were to book it independently and then deduct that from the quoted £500. You can then decide whether the amount leftover is good value for a pitch for 6 nights.

When we travelled in June last year we were paying between 11 to 14 euros for pitches in high quality campsites.

4 weeks! I'm jealous.

Good luck.

Ana


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi ana
It may have been the case last year that you could not use tesco vouchers but you definitely can this year
A comparable ferry crossing to the one siblu quoted for booked independently is £295.00 ret
We have worked out that with the savings on fuel ect the additional cost overall, against a tunnel crossing is approx £70.00, and of course you save a days travelling

Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Well that makes it much more attractive!  

Glad you posted because I would not have considered siblu again, but now I will!

Ana


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that if the sites suit you then go for it. However, it does mean you have to stay 3 nights in one place which may be OK or it may not. Do you have to pre-book?

Did you go in June last year? Some sites do not open their full facilities until the main holiday months of July and August. 

I know what you mean about that M25 route. We treat ourselves to the Portsmouth Caen or Hull Zeebrugge crossings when we can, but often use the Deals for the Tunnel when we can't justify the full fare  

Sue


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

As Bilbao crossing no longer available with Tesco we have booked Harwich to Hook of Holland (was about£148) so used vouchers. Found out after that you cant use vouchers for a SINGLE euro tunnel crossing so we come back 5 weeks later at end of August from St Malo to Portsmouth for £215 with cc&c club.

Wish they still did the Spanish crossing.  

We too hate the Dover run so thought we would try a different route. Travel up end of July for overnight crossing then explore Holland, Germany and back and around through France. Wherever the sun is we go.
CHRIS


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

just as an aside, we had used a few siblu sites until we discovered quite how badly the rip us off in the uk.
The example was a week in Palmyre nr royan. 
If you booked a touring pitch thru the UK site the price was 400 quid for the week. Going thru the french or german language site gave a price of 250 euro for the same pitch at the same time !!!! (No ferry included etc)
I am currently in a complaint to the EU fair trade people as the french site will not accept a booking from the UK , you can even book on it with a USA address but UK and IRL are exculed.
Shame as they have a few nice sites but until they stop that practice we are voting with our feet !

PS you can still get a good price by just turning up and paying locally


----------

